# Ate Kong



## hermee (Dec 28, 2011)

Evening All, 

I just wanted views of what people have done in this situation as I am not sure if I am being too laid back about the matter (I come from a family where we have to be practically on deaths door before we go to hospital and its not harmed us) but perhaps with dogs it is different.

H ate 3/4 of a kong about 2 weeks ago. He was suspiciously quiet one night but I just thought he was enjoying his kong - he was but not in the approved way!

Anyway I just assumed that he shredded it/bit it into little bits and then ate it - not sure what I based this assumption on perhaps because his food and treats are all in little bits and he has not eaten a toy before - and would poo it out.

All was fine for a week, H was eating properly, pooing properly (sometimes a bit soft sometimes a bit constipated but nothing that got me worried) drinking properly, playing with lots of energy and figured it had passed through him.

About a week ago one evening he suddenly retched and brought up bits of kong - quite large bits (10p pieces). This got me slightly concerned but again his behavior/eating was fine so I thought it was the last of it. 

Three days after he retched more up and 2 days ago pooed out a piece (all 10p-50p pieces) and last night and this morning and evening he has tried to bring something up (dry heaving a few times). 

There is obviously a bigger piece there that he can't pass out either way. He is still eating and drinking and playing/walking, gnawing on bones and there was no retching all day or during the night last night. His tummy is fine i.e. not distended and does not appear painful to my touch/massage. I will definitely be bringing him to the vet on Tues and before if things deteriorate.

Just wondered what others had done.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I too would have to be death's door before going to hospital but I would have been at the vet same day. Your dog has a large lump of hard rubber inside him which he can't pass from either end. What if it lodges in his throat or blocks his intestine?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Exactly as lucylastic has said; I'm not one for doctor bothering at all but would be at the vet pronto for this.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

I once saw my ex gf huge lab swallow what I thought was a sock. I said I think he has just swallowed a sock but we could not find the other one so assumed I was mistaken.

One week later he was sick in the garden and there was a huge woollen boot sock 

3days later the second one came up


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would be taking the dog to the vet now - two weeks is too long to have left something like that and your dog must be in discomfort.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i think i would be on the phone to the vet at least.....my friends bullie ate some cotton buds out of their bathroom bin 4 weeks ago...tonight it is touch and go if she survives as one has burst her small intestine..it's not worth the risk..


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh god, get him to the vets asap i'd say. It can't do his intestines any good


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

I would have at least rung the vet when it happened. Bowel obstructions can be fatal and my dog had a suspected obstruction about 2 months ago and the vets were very, very worried (thank goodness it wasn't). There's no way I'd leave my dog's health to chance.


----------



## hermee (Dec 28, 2011)

Spoke to the vet this morning. She said that we would be unlucky if it was a bowel obstruction as H was still eating/pooing and it might be something completely different - she mentioned kennel cough as it sometimes sounds like he is coughing and he went to day care last Friday. 

She gave the option of either monitoring closely or coming in so they could have a feel so I choose to come in now since H was trying to bring something up all night so looks like H has deteriorated. 

Lets hope the insurance people agree with me! (Easter Sunday costs )


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Seems odd that the Vet doesn't just think there is something in your dogs tummy causing problems from your story. So many dogs swallow large objects and its a rush to try to get them to pass it before it gets lodged in intestines etc. 

If I were you I'd get a 2nd opinion and actually go see the vet telling them about him throwing up large pieces of a rubber toy.


----------



## hermee (Dec 28, 2011)

i think it was that he is still pooing and eating fine although gave her the same facts as put here. she also mentioned it was a 2 weeks ago and normally it passes in 48 hours. so might re-highlight that when i go to the vet as obviously he was still passing it out 2/3 days ago.


----------



## hermee (Dec 28, 2011)

been to vet. he says that H has spasms, colic, irritation from the kong but since he can hear bowel noises it is v v unlikely to be a blockage as the first thing that happens is the bowel closes down. he gave him anti spasm and anti nausea injections and said come back if it continues after 24 hrs. £225


----------

